# TiVo HD Backdoor



## HMVocaloid (Jan 4, 2021)

I wanted to try backdoor codes on my TiVo, but I realized I'm running OS 11 instead of something like OS 3.0. I tried the backdoorpw tool and would start reading an offset like it was working but it never did anything past it. Is it just not possible on this newer version and/or on this particular TiVo? I don't want to solder a new PROM, but want something to do with it.


----------

